# Your Siblings' MBTI and Birth Order?



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Me: ISFP
Younger brother: an immature INFP 

Despite both being Fi doms my brother is very emotional, prone to emotional outbursts and very sensitive whereas I am aware of my thoughts, feelings and identity but not particularly expressive or emotional (I thought I was a T type until I started looking at functions)


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Oldest (female): ENTP
youngest (me): INFP


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

Oldest: ENTP
Youngest: INTP

My brother is two years older than me


----------



## Dul (Sep 8, 2017)

Oldest (me): INFP
Middle (male): INTP
Youngest (female): ISFJ


----------



## unstable.exe (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm not sure about my middle sister but:
Older sister: ENTP.
Middle sister: ESTP(probably, not sure).
Me: ISTJ.


----------



## metallic (Apr 29, 2017)

Eldest child here, INFP.
Younger siblings are ISTP and INXX.


----------



## Plussh (Oct 19, 2017)

Oldest (me) - INTJ
Younger (my sister) - ENTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm an INFJ and I have an older sister who's an ISFP.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Oldest sis - Esfj
Middle sis - Infp
Me - ISFP


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Oldest: INTJ (me)
Middle: INTJ (brother)
Youngest: INFP (sister)


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Elder: INFP (me)
Younger: ISFP (brother)


----------



## Nettie (Jun 10, 2017)

Elder brother: INTP
Younger sister: INFP

Btw why is the middle child always not important?


----------



## GoodMorning (Nov 10, 2017)

_Oldest (me):_*INFJ*
(_ENFP_)
(_ENFJ_)
_Youngest:_*ESFP*​
_The youngest is only 9 (he doesn't act it), and from what I see he's at least xSFP--shows extroversion, but so did I at his age. Can't stand him, though; makes me want to leave home every day._


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nettie said:


> Elder brother: INTP
> Younger sister: INFP
> 
> Btw why is the middle child always not important?


Middle children get complicated-- are they 2 of 3, or 4 of 5, or 3 of 7, etc. Tropes for oldest and youngest children are well-defined. I'm choosing to analyze oldest and youngest children only because I believe I will see the clearest results with a limited number of variables. If you want to analyze MBTI in middle children, go right ahead.


----------



## Nettie (Jun 10, 2017)

piscesfish said:


> Middle children get complicated-- are they 2 of 3, or 4 of 5, or 3 of 7, etc. Tropes for oldest and youngest children are well-defined. I'm choosing to analyze oldest and youngest children only because I believe I will see the clearest results with a limited number of variables. If you want to analyze MBTI in middle children, go right ahead.


I understand, I didn't mean that in this actual case, just as a middle child I feel quite left behind overall haha. Good luck with your studies btw


----------



## moonpixie (Dec 14, 2012)

My sister and I are half-sisters and we grew up together.

Sister: ENTJ
Me: INFJ

My brothers are my half-brothers (they are full brothers) and they are younger than my sister. They are not blood with her. We all grew up together.

Brother: ISFJ
Brother: ISFP
Me: INFJ


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Oldest: INFJ (me)
Youngest: ISTJ (brother)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Oldest- ESTJ (sister)
Youngest-ENTP (me)


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

My younger sister is an INFP. I feel like 'younger sister' is basically the archetype for INFPs.


----------



## Bumfuzzle (Sep 10, 2016)

Oldest brother: INTP
Youngest sister: ENTP 

I've attended seminars by a child psychologist by the name of Nathan Mikaere-Wallis, who claims that an age difference of 5+ years causes the next child to take on more "oldest sibling" traits. I'm not sure whether that would affect your findings, but it's something to consider.

There's a 5 year age gap between my ENTP sister and the next youngest (ISFJ), for example. Without hesitation I would claim that the ENTP is much more independent and wiser than the ISFJ, whilst the ISFJ definitely fits the role of the spoiled "favourite" youngest child.

The eleven year age gap between my INTP and ENTP siblings also made for an interesting dynamic. She was the INTP's "minion" up until the age of 4 - then she started to outwit him and get her own back.

Out of curiosity, what type of trend has been noticed?


----------

